# do we need growth on tight buget and not competing



## niknaknok (Jun 10, 2007)

hi

i would just like to get something cleared up for myself and many more on this board i think.now i read many times that people ask if 200 i.u would do anything and also on the otherhand people saying you have to take it for monthsto see difference.now we all know it is very costley and would like this thread to put a few people straight re growth.i read that from growth

1.it gives you that chisseled out of granite look

2.not really used for mass use aas

3 to be used for a good few months to start seeing some gains

now for people who are not after that chisseled look and after gaining mass and not fat loss is it necessary.i myself am having thes concerns and i presume others have them too.would experienced growth takers advise us too not bother with it or what ,just to save those spending lots of money on it wasting their cash.

thanks nik

hope i have made my self clear on this matter


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

in my opinion GH should be used when you have established a decent physique from AAS otherwise i don't think you will get the benefit...

200iu's will last you approx 7 weeks if used at 4iu's ed which in my opinion is minimum (unless 40+ and just want youthful benefits) this length of time in my opinion is not beneficial to see the effects most bodybuilders want(strength/mass/fatloss) although it will give some fatloss this does depend on the individual as some react better to GH than others.....

you will not get a chiseled look from GH i can tell you that unless you are all ready like that naturally.....

for me GH gives me a matured polish look to my muscle this is important for me as i compete and when on stage it is all about the look and illusion.....i think many don't need GH and can get results from altering other things like diet/training or even cycle design


----------



## Guest (Mar 11, 2009)

Why not use 10iu 3 times per week post training with insulin if your so limited.


----------



## niknaknok (Jun 10, 2007)

Con said:


> Why not use 10iu 3 times per week post training with insulin if your so limited.


will that give me what i and others want which is mass or the look paul is talkin about wile on stage competing.many of us dont want that look we just want mass and definition of course.i think many of us here the word "GROWTH" and think its gonna make us huge,but this is totally not the case so people like me after bulk and definition should save our money.and spend it on decent supps ,food and aas


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

i think you have answered your own question there mate


----------



## TaintedSoul (May 16, 2007)

I remember back when I was really naive to Growth Hormones and was hearing people say "It's the icing on the cake" and I though fook i gotta get me some of this this sounds way better than steroids. Well that can either sounds like it's the fvcking sh!t or exactly what it is. A thin little layer to a far bigger picture.

And although it has great benefits if you can afford it, I know if I was not contracting I could not justify the expense.


----------



## madasf*ck (Oct 25, 2008)

niknaknok ive been on growth for the last 8 weeks, taking 8iu every other day,

have been taking it on its own, i know most people would say its a waste of time on its own, but im happy with it. ive experienced a change in shape and lost some body fat, granted no where near the gains of AAS, but to be fair i didnt want that, really wanted to lose some fat in general and tone up,

im planning to run it for 6 months at least, its expensive but for me i feel its worth it


----------



## caucasianaasian (Feb 23, 2009)

Apart from the effects on physique, has anyone noticed a change in their joints and tendons? Reason I ask is the only real reason I am considering giving it a go is because I have a bad back and neck (among other joints), and was hoping this would help things improve. I hear plenty of doctors going on about how good GH is for cartilage and tendons etc. Any experience here?


----------



## niknaknok (Jun 10, 2007)

i find the best thing for cartilage and tendons is very high strength glucosamine and chondroitin.£20 max for a tub instead of a couple of hundred for hgh.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

well i have been on GH for the last 5yrs and daily for the last 3yrs and i still have to have 6 8inch needles stuck in my spine every year to burn nerves away....so i would say no


----------



## caucasianaasian (Feb 23, 2009)

Thanks for that Pscarb...it was something that alway had me thinking. I should've known miracle cures aren't possible for necks and backs....


----------



## bkoz (Apr 29, 2008)

WTF needle in your spine to burn nerves away..I guess thats from being paralized..How did you get paralized??paul.My brother in law just got run over by a truck in a road rage accident and he,s preety ****ed never have sex again never **** again on the toilet he can take about 5 steps and then back in the chair.Would growth or igf help or make him worse..Cheers...p


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

i cannot say if it will help him mate as i am no Doc.....

Yes the procedure is needed because of my paralysis in 1996, it appears that L5/S1 disk/vertabreas are messed up the lower vertebrae(S1 i think) does not move so when i bend back the facet joints should move together but for me the S1 facet joint stays still and the L5 one moves this means it catches the nerves on the S1 facet joint which cause me severe pain which in turn my brain drops the use of my legs because the pain is so bad........the procedure burns the nerves away allowing me to move freely well as freely as i can until they grow back which takes approx 10months........i think i got that correct


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

cheers buddy


----------



## Brizo (May 11, 2006)

Pscarb said:


> i cannot say if it will help him mate as i am no Doc.....
> 
> Yes the procedure is needed because of my paralysis in 1996, it appears that L5/S1 disk/vertabreas are messed up the lower vertebrae(S1 i think) does not move so when i bend back the facet joints should move together but for me the S1 facet joint stays still and the L5 one moves this means it catches the nerves on the S1 facet joint which cause me severe pain which in turn my brain drops the use of my legs because the pain is so bad........the procedure burns the nerves away allowing me to move freely well as freely as i can until they grow back which takes approx 10months........i think i got that correct


wow I didn't know you'd been through that - I already had respect for you as a top class BB'er but to come back from that to where you are now is amazing


----------



## supercell (Aug 23, 2005)

GH has benefits but cardio, diet and a fat burner work many many times better.

Off season use I think is beneficial to top athletes. It allows you to consume more calories and enables you to stay a little leaner without killing yourself doing off season cardio. It also has been shown to cause hyperplasia with its conversion to IGF in the liver. This over time (with the administration of anabolics and androgens) will cause the growth of new muscle cells which of course is of benefit to athletes in the power sports.

As for doseages I believe pinning before bed when blood sugar is high will have maximum anabolic potential but if fat loss is your game then prior to breakfast on a fasted stomach can accelerate fat loss and keep you slightly leaner.

You can also take post workout to accelerate muscle growth. GH causes blood sugar to rise therefore along with your post workout drink you can raise blood sugar a little more causing the body to release more endogenous insulin meaning more nutirients can be driven into the 'thirsty' muscles more quickly and efficiently.

As Paul said its all about consistency with GH. More time on means more benefits but be careful not to over do the doseage. Doseages run from 1-2ius daily or EOD to 10-20 ius daily at the other end of the spectrum.

For most intermediates 4ius EOD will suffice if pharma GH is used. Generics I find are a little weaker and 4ius daily or 8ius EOD bring similar results.

Pre contest?

Well I proved last year that you dont need it one bit.

J


----------



## ba baracuss (Apr 26, 2004)

I overheard some numpties in the gym changing room a while back saying 'ooh have you seen X? his guns are huge he's using growth hormone'.

I think that sums up the misconceptions about it.

It's something for top level athletes, not your average joe trainer who would get far better results from AAS.

The fundamental point about GH as I understand it is that it promotes new tissue growth, as opposed to AAS which promotes hypertrophy of existing fibres.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

GH is IMO the most misunderstood drug out there but then this is mainly down to those selling it making it sound like the holy grail of muscle....i went 15yrs without it but then i cannot avoid the fact that since i started using it every day 3yrs ago my physique has changed dramatically but then i was not a newbie and knowledge has played a big part...


----------



## niknaknok (Jun 10, 2007)

this might sound like a silly question but i can handle the flamin bring it on

Q . do you think these guys who are in the worlds stronges men are using gh . the reason i ask is cause they are big but not "chisseled from granite" look.big lads with good definition though with the odd slight belly goin on .whats your take on these guys to growth or not to growth that is the question.


----------



## ba baracuss (Apr 26, 2004)

niknaknok said:


> this might sound like a silly question but i can handle the flamin bring it on
> 
> Q . do you think these guys who are in the worlds stronges men are using gh . the reason i ask is cause they are big but not "chisseled from granite" look.big lads with good definition though with the odd slight belly goin on .whats your take on these guys to growth or not to growth that is the question.


Probably do use it but they carry fat and water as they are powerlifters and thus don't care too much about condition, and also the fat and water cushions joints.

Well apart from that Mariusz dude who is big and ripped anyway.


----------



## supercell (Aug 23, 2005)

niknaknok said:


> this might sound like a silly question but i can handle the flamin bring it on
> 
> Q . do you think these guys who are in the worlds stronges men are using gh . the reason i ask is cause they are big but not "chisseled from granite" look.big lads with good definition though with the odd slight belly goin on .whats your take on these guys to growth or not to growth that is the question.


YES!!! And in some cases crazy doses

High dose GH causes excessive water retention which also increases strength. Recovery is also aided between heavy lifting.

J


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

high dose GH does cause water retention but over time this subsides, not everyone who is in decent condition and big are using GH.....most are but not all..

when you get to the level of worlds strongest man you have to understand this is a career and most will do anything to win......


----------

